# What the Shed?



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I thought I would have a little bit of fun with a not so fun thing

What kind of hair does your dog have?

1.When they shed does it just fall to the floor?

OR

2. Does it float around and end up on everything?


I thought I just had type #1.....but OHHHH NOOO....that would be too easy :shocked:

I spent the entire afternoon brushing gobbs of Layla hair off my screens! GAH! I even went so far as thinking I had a non shedder in my house, I haven't seen a hair come off her since she blew her puppy coat.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I have two number ones and a cat that is number two.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

1. Bald

2. Tiny so it doesn't matter. At least I never noticed any hair.

I guess I am lucky!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

The Collie's tend to clump automatically, making giant hair balls!Lol 
Brody's and both cat's are the float around and stick on higher places hair....it's so annoying!!

Dixi.....well I've never found any of her hairs anywhere, she is groomed weekly with the others, I get quite a bit off her...but I've never found any wee little black/red hairs in the balls or anything!Lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikeys is 1 and 2. It's EVERYWHERE ALL THE TIME!!!!

Gunner and Sprocket...I dont even notice their hair.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

xellil said:


> 1. Bald
> 
> 2. Tiny so it doesn't matter. At least I never noticed any hair.
> 
> I guess I am lucky!


Poor Rebel! And yes! You are lucky.......somehow I've always ended up with copious shedders!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> The Collie's tend to clump automatically, making giant hair balls!Lol


Yeah I guess that's another variation........the clumping hair ball dust bunnies (Ari) and the even smattering of little black and white hairs (Kai).....I can't win


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Mikeys is 1 and 2. It's EVERYWHERE ALL THE TIME!!!!
> 
> Gunner and Sprocket...I dont even notice their hair.


Two non shedders! You won the jackpot! Lucky person you!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

#3..... Giant Clumps of Fur that come out once a year like tumble weeds all over the house. Right now there are white tumbleweeds surrounding Rocky's crate, on the living room rug, around the table, and on the back deck. And I just brushed him yesterday. 


#4 ......Shade .... sheds constantly but it sticks to things. It doesn't fall to the floor or float in the air. It sticks to furniture, clothes, his blanket, and anything made of cloth. I've washed his blanket and it comes out of the dryer with as much hair on it as when it went in. I wish it would fall to the floor so I could just vacuum the stuff up.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I have number twos. They have hair everywhere.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Ahh yes....I forgot about the dogs with the heavy undercoat!

#4 is interesting....there is one I've never experienced.

Hmmmmm wonder what other hair personalities there are? Will your Havana Silk puppy shed Chowder...or do they have hair?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Two non shedders! You won the jackpot! Lucky person you!


I may have 2 dogs that don't have noticable shedding but MIKEY makes up for them times 10! 

He doesn't even have that thick of a coat but he sheds non stop and it sticks. It gets in fabric. Not ON fabric but IN IT and its orange! 

I can't stand it!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

When I had the golden, we had floating, dropping, clumping and sticking hair. Now with the iggies, The only time I notice shed hair is on dark colored items.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Ahh yes....I forgot about the dogs with the heavy undercoat!
> 
> #4 is interesting....there is one I've never experienced.
> 
> Hmmmmm wonder what other hair personalities there are? Will your Havana Silk puppy shed Chowder...or do they have hair?


The Havana Silk will have hair that doesn't shed....it will just grow longer and longer and longer. No shedding with them. 



Sprocket said:


> I may have 2 dogs that don't have noticable shedding but MIKEY makes up for them times 10!
> 
> He doesn't even have that thick of a coat but he sheds non stop and it sticks. It gets in fabric. Not ON fabric but IN IT and its orange!
> 
> I can't stand it!


That's exactly how Shade's fur is! It shed's non-stop and sticks in everything. He laid on my son's navy pea coat and the entire coat had brown hair stuck all through it. Nothing could get that hair out of it. I have a roller sticky thing in every room in the house, just for Shade's fur, but it doesn't always work to get the hair off of clothes.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> The Havana Silk will have hair that doesn't shed....it will just grow longer and longer and longer. No shedding with them.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how Shade's fur is! It shed's non-stop and sticks in everything. He laid on my son's navy pea coat and the entire coat had brown hair stuck all through it. Nothing could get that hair out of it. I have a roller sticky thing in every room in the house, just for Shade's fur, but it doesn't always work to get the hair off of clothes.


I think Mikey and Shade have very similar coat types too.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mol only sheds a couple of times a year, (thank you God), but she's definitely a #1.
Windy the cat, definitely #2. I'm amazed at where I find her hair. But, she is well worth the trouble, I'd rather have her hair everywhere than not have her anywhere!
Oh, and of course, I have black hair, grey hair, tan hair and white hair in the house. So I'm screwed whatever colour I wear.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sargeant is a dachshund/poodle mix. He doesn't shed. He has only one coat and its like hair. Most dogs with hair like this (poodles, bichon, lhasa apso, etc.) have hair that continue to grow and you have to cut it. Not Sarge, He is the easiest maintenance dog...EVER. 

Dozer is an English mastiff. I can't really use a slicker brush on him so I use more of a curry comb rubber brush on him. His hair tends to stick to things because it is coarse. 

Hunter is my problem child (I love him to death though). He sheds and sheds and sheds all year round. Doesn't matter what he eats, what supplements he is on, how much I brush him. I haven't been able to brush him for a few weeks because he is having itchy problems. If I sit there and pet him while watching tv, my hand is covered and lost in a ball of black fur. I will be finding Hunter hairs long after Hunter leaves this world. Labs...


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I have two standard poodles. They don't shed, their hair is like people hair, it just grows. I get it cut every 8 weeks or so. 



IslandPaws4Raw said:


> What kind of hair does your dog have?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have two number ones. The only time we have number two hair is after we come home from Abi's house and pieces of Rhett come home with us. We find those floating through the air for several days afterwards. Hahaha.

Dog number three will be a non-shedder, thank goodness. I might convert to all hairless dogs if this goes well. Haha


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

All of mine are short haired so don't have the floating hair and only a few seem to be copious shedders. Madison, Angel, Bailey, Toby, Nat, Sabrina and Karma for the most part shed very little. The two blondies, Camden and Lily, and Briana shed like crazy. 
I used to have a mutt about 35 lbs that had fur that was very much like a BC but the fur on the backs of her legs was very Chow-like. You couldn't even find skin back there it was so thick. She could lay down and get up 10 minutes later and there would be a tumbleweed of fur. Non stop... 
So considering I have 10 dogs in the house it's not too bad.


----------

